# U.S. Border Patrol Agent shoots and kills illegal alien on Border Fence 6/21/11



## Wolfmoon

Agent's shot kills rock thrower at border fence
U.S. officers trying to arrest border crosser assaulted by rocks, spiked piece of wood

June 22, 2011

San Ysidro, Ca.  An illegal alien was shot and killed trying to enter the United States of America illegally by the U. S. Border Patrol. The BP agents said three men were coming through a hole in the border fence around 7:30 p.m Tuesday.

Two of the illegal aliens ran back into Mexico through the hole in the fence. The agents were able to restrain the third man who violently resisted arrest.

As the struggle ensued one of the other men leaned over the top of the fence and hurled large rocks and a piece of wood with nails sticking out of it at the agents, San Diego Police homicide Lt. Ernie Herbert said.

The piece of wood hit one of them in the head, the lieutenant said.
As the man began to throw another rock the other agent opened fire, hitting him once. He fell back into Mexico and died at the scene, Herbert said.

A Border Patrol report is expected to be released today.


----------



## FuelRod

> The piece of wood hit one of them in the head, the lieutenant said.
> As the man began to throw another rock the other agent opened fire, hitting him once. He fell back into Mexico and died at the scene, Herbert said.&#8221;



Sweet.  Body out of their jurisdiction.  No mess to clean up.  No paperwork.


----------



## Sunni Man

Good !!

 I wish that they would have shot the other two.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The illegal aliens aren't the little lambs that the politicians portray them. I'm in favor of increasing guarding the border in this manner.


----------



## 1751Texan

Shooting of a illegal alien is a rare occurance...of the proported 500K aliens that cross yearly, almost none are shot.

The occurance is so rare, that it made it as a topic on this forum.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*Halt! Who goes there? Identify yourself!*


----------



## LilOlLady

Is that not what we are supposed to do when we are invaded and attacked by a foreign entity? The patience of border patrols are wearing thin. They chase them, catch them and send them back across the border and the next day they are back again and our government does nothing to secure the border and take away the incentive for illegal aliens to come here.


----------



## Anachronism

1751Texan said:


> Shooting of a illegal alien is a rare occurance...of the proported 500K aliens that cross yearly, almost none are shot.



Which is part of the problem. So far as I'm concerned we need to go on to a different border philosophy.... To paraphrase a former AG of North Carolina.... "Invade a Country, Invite a Bullet." 

(the original quote replaced "country" with "house" and was spoken in response to a number of homeowner shootings of intruders in the state)



Wolfmoon said:


> *Halt! Who goes there? Identify yourself!*



Nah, this would be a better idea..... 

Bang!! Bang!! Bang!! Bang!! Bang!! 

Border Patrol Agent/US Soldier/US Citizen:  "Anybody still alive over there?" 

Illegal Immigrant:  "Si, Senor." 

Bang!! Bang!! Bang!! Bang!! Bang!!


----------



## Wolfmoon

*I&#8217;m a proud member of the "Permanent Party of Guns."*


----------



## Wolfmoon

Sunni Man said:


> Good !!
> 
> I wish that they would have shot the other two.


 
I wish that they would have burried them so, I wouldn't have to hear about this.  I like living in La La Land without a care in the world.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Let's invade Mexico. Better yet just cut off ALL foreign aid to Mexico. Our stupid politicians give Mexico foreign aid and then turn around and borrow money from Mexico.

It all boils down to the American politicians. They all need voted out of office no matter what political party they belong to. As long as they can keep the Americans fighting each other and the illegal aliens they go unnoticed when the politicians created the chaos!

Vote the Bums Out! *ALL* of them and never let any politician have more than one term in office because the longer theyre in office the more corrupt they become.


----------



## LoVE

Larry The Cable Guy "Everyone concentrates on the problems we're having in Our Country lately: Illegal immigration, hurricane recovery, alligators attacking people in Florida . .
    Not me -- I concentrate on solutions for the problems -- it's a win-win situation.

    * Dig a moat the length of the Mexican border.
    * Send the dirt to New Orleans to raise the level of the levees.
    * Put the Florida alligators in the moat along the Mexican border.

    Any other problems you would like for me to solve today?

    Think about this:

    1. Cows
    2. The Constitution
    3. The Ten Commandments

    COWS
    Is it just me, or does anyone else find it amazing that during the mad cow epidemic our government could track a single cow, born in Canada almost three years ago, right to the stall where she slept in the state of Washington? And, they tracked her calves to their stalls. But they are unable to locate 11 million illegal aliens wandering around our country. Maybe we should give each of them a cow.

    THE CONSTITUTION
    They keep talking about drafting a Constitution for Iraq ...why don't we just give them ours? It was written by a lot of really smart guys, it has worked for over 200 years, and we're not using it anymore.

    THE 10 COMMANDMENTS
    The real reason that we can't have the Ten Commandments posted in a courthouse is this -- you cannot post 'Thou Shalt Not Steal' 'Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery' and 'Thou Shall Not Lie' in a building full of lawyers, judges and politicians, it creates a hostile work environment.

   seems like Larry the Cable Guy.. has some viable solutions here...


----------



## LoVE

why would someone be dumb enough to take a rock to a gunfight...that is  not logical


----------



## RetiredGySgt

LoVE said:


> why would someone be dumb enough to take a rock to a gunfight...that is  not logical



They think they are safe. Our Government just recently convicted 2 border patrol agents for the affront of defending themselves. You can bet the Mexicans know about that and all the times agents are fired or reprimanded for actually doing their job.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I do have a question though? If he was going back into Mexico why arrest him? Drive down the road aways and wait for them to come all the way in then arrest them.


----------



## Angelhair

_The powers that be in this country are not too bright.  We throw our  agents in jail; we suspend those who kill in self defense until we investigate who was right - the criminal or law enforcement; we apologize to every country known to man for defending our borders; we kneel down to every person out there who hates us!!!  What the hell is wrong with this picuture?????  Is it a wonder that 99.9% of the world play games with the USA and end up winning?_


----------



## 1751Texan

RetiredGySgt said:


> I do have a question though? If he was going back into Mexico why arrest him? Drive down the road aways and wait for them to come all the way in then arrest them.



I dont have evidence of this, but some were complaining that with the rush to put more "boots on the ground" in the BP...many agents were quickly put on the front line with inadequate training.

This is the 2nd incedent where an BP agent shot back across the border into Mexico...


----------



## 1751Texan

Angelhair said:


> _The powers that be in this country are not too bright.  We throw our  agents in jail; *we suspend those who kill in self defense until we investigate who was right *- the criminal or law enforcement; we apologize to every country known to man for defending our borders; we kneel down to every person out there who hates us!!!  What the hell is wrong with this picuture?????  Is it a wonder that 99.9% of the world play games with the USA and end up winning?_



Killing in "self defense" is a judical outcome. It is standard Law enforcemnt procedure to remove an officer from duty till an investigation is conducted.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Wolfmoon said:


> Agent's shot kills rock thrower at border fence
> U.S. officers trying to arrest border crosser assaulted by rocks, spiked piece of wood
> 
> June 22, 2011
> 
> San Ysidro, Ca.  An illegal alien was shot and killed trying to enter the United States of America illegally by the U. S. Border Patrol. The BP agents said three men were coming through a hole in the border fence around 7:30 p.m Tuesday.
> 
> Two of the illegal aliens ran back into Mexico through the hole in the fence. The agents were able to restrain the third man who violently resisted arrest.
> 
> As the struggle ensued one of the other men leaned over the top of the fence and hurled large rocks and a piece of wood with nails sticking out of it at the agents, San Diego Police homicide Lt. Ernie Herbert said.
> 
> The piece of wood hit one of them in the head, the lieutenant said.
> As the man began to throw another rock the other agent opened fire, hitting him once. He fell back into Mexico and died at the scene, Herbert said.
> 
> A Border Patrol report is expected to be released today.



Thats what happens when you endanger the lives of law enforcement officers like the border patrol, you get shot at and possibly die.

Now imagine this, if they didn't try to violate our immigration laws in the first place this guy would have never got shot .


----------



## 1751Texan

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent's shot kills rock thrower at border fence
> U.S. officers trying to arrest border crosser assaulted by rocks, spiked piece of wood
> 
> June 22, 2011
> 
> San Ysidro, Ca.  An illegal alien was shot and killed trying to enter the United States of America illegally by the U. S. Border Patrol. The BP agents said three men were coming through a hole in the border fence around 7:30 p.m Tuesday.
> 
> Two of the illegal aliens ran back into Mexico through the hole in the fence. The agents were able to restrain the third man who violently resisted arrest.
> 
> As the struggle ensued one of the other men leaned over the top of the fence and hurled large rocks and a piece of wood with nails sticking out of it at the agents, San Diego Police homicide Lt. Ernie Herbert said.
> 
> The piece of wood hit one of them in the head, the lieutenant said.
> As the man began to throw another rock the other agent opened fire, hitting him once. He fell back into Mexico and died at the scene, Herbert said.
> 
> A Border Patrol report is expected to be released today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thats what happens when you endanger the lives of law enforcement officers like the border patrol, you get shot at and possibly die*.
> 
> Now imagine this, if they didn't try to violate our immigration laws in the first place this guy would have never got shot .
Click to expand...


You are exactly right...when-and until- law enforcemnt investigates and a court confirms your contention...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

1751Texan said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agent's shot kills rock thrower at border fence
> U.S. officers trying to arrest border crosser assaulted by rocks, spiked piece of wood
> 
> June 22, 2011
> 
> San Ysidro, Ca.  An illegal alien was shot and killed trying to enter the United States of America illegally by the U. S. Border Patrol. The BP agents said three men were coming through a hole in the border fence around 7:30 p.m Tuesday.
> 
> Two of the illegal aliens ran back into Mexico through the hole in the fence. The agents were able to restrain the third man who violently resisted arrest.
> 
> As the struggle ensued one of the other men leaned over the top of the fence and hurled large rocks and a piece of wood with nails sticking out of it at the agents, San Diego Police homicide Lt. Ernie Herbert said.
> 
> The piece of wood hit one of them in the head, the lieutenant said.
> As the man began to throw another rock the other agent opened fire, hitting him once. He fell back into Mexico and died at the scene, Herbert said.
> 
> A Border Patrol report is expected to be released today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when you endanger the lives of law enforcement officers like the border patrol, you get shot at and possibly die.
> 
> Now imagine this, if they didn't try to violate our immigration laws in the first place this guy would have never got shot .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are exactly right...if and when law enforcemnt investigate and a court confirms your contention...
Click to expand...


Well yeah, of corse he should have to go through a process to verify he was indeed threatened.  If he wasn't then its not self-defense and not acceptable anymore.


----------



## Angelhair

_They call them 'rocks'......but in reality they are more like boulders_!


----------



## mudwhistle

Wolfmoon said:


> *Halt! Who goes there? Identify yourself!*



I figure the standard warning should be 3 shots in the chest.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I'm just glad im not border patrol.


----------



## ogibillm

throwing rocks or crossing a border should never be a capital crime.


----------



## Angelhair

_The moral of the story is NEVER throw rocks or any object at anybody with a gun and especially at somebody with authority._


----------



## theHawk

Angelhair said:


> _The moral of the story is NEVER throw rocks or any object at anybody with a gun and especially at somebody with authority._



No, the moral of the story is don't enter our country illegally.


----------



## LoVE

hawk and angel.... you are both right.. don't enter the country illegally and don't throw rocks at someone with a gun...


----------



## American Cowboy

Sounds like self defense to me.

The Border Patrol needs a metal.


----------



## Moonglow

1751Texan said:


> Shooting of a illegal alien is a rare occurance...of the proported 500K aliens that cross yearly, almost none are shot.
> 
> The occurance is so rare, that it made it as a topic on this forum.



so you missed the Mexican teen shot back in the spring, or the goat herder teen that was shot by Marines?
 Rare? 
Just like it's rare to kill someone with a rock, or a spiked piece of wood?


----------



## Moonglow

American Cowboy said:


> Sounds like self defense to me.
> 
> The Border Patrol needs a metal.



then give them a tin star badge for courage under fire, er hail stones.

big brave dudes, ha!


----------



## Moonglow

Angelhair said:


> _They call them 'rocks'......but in reality they are more like boulders_!



how much did the"boulder" weigh?


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right...

... get out there with a machine gun an' mow `em down as dey climb over the fence...

... dat way dey won't be comin' up here dealin' drugs an playin' dat God-awful, loud-ass mariachi music...

... give dat border patrolman a medal."


----------



## RetiredGySgt

ogibillm said:


> throwing rocks or crossing a border should never be a capital crime.



Rocks kill dumb ass.


----------



## 1751Texan

Moonglow said:


> 1751Texan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting of a illegal alien is a rare occurance...of the proported 500K aliens that cross yearly, almost none are shot.
> 
> The occurance is so rare, that it made it as a topic on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you missed the Mexican teen shot back in the spring, *or the goat herder teen that was shot by Marines?* Rare?
> Just like it's rare to kill someone with a rock, or a spiked piece of wood?
Click to expand...


To be clear, the "goat herder" was an American citizen shot on the US side.

I didint miss the shooting of the Mexican teen accused of throwing rocks...I didnt list the occurance.


----------



## Angelhair

_Any way that you look at it, our Border Patrol agents have to work with one hand tied behind their back......why?....cause it's the PC thing to do.  After all, we have to 'protect' Mexico the orphan child of the USA._


----------



## José

All these border incidents are very sad when viewed from the perspective of mexican nationalism:

Spanish-speaking mexicans being murdered by english-speaking mexicans hired by a nation-state to protect... guess what??... the land taken from Mexico by brute force.


----------



## Angelhair

José;3811523 said:
			
		

> All these border incidents are very sad when viewed from the perspective of mexican nationalism:
> 
> Spanish-speaking mexicans being murdered by english-speaking mexicans hired by a nation-state to protect... guess what??... the land taken from Mexico by brute force.



_Get over it Jose - or go beat the hell out of the president of Mexico....after you dig him up....  It's just too bad that the USA did not take Baja California also....what a paradise that would be now!!   'The man with the most toys wins'.  The USA had the cannons!  NO nation can be taken over without BRUTE force.  I guess if Mexico had the 'toys' to take over this nation, they would do it with water balloons????  Helloooooooooooooo!_


----------



## Wolfmoon

ogibillm said:


> throwing rocks or crossing a border should never be a capital crime.


 
Pictures of injuries suffered by Border Patrol from rocks thrown by illegal aliens. Click on link below to see pictures.

Source:

*Page 19.*
Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf


----------



## Moonglow

just have the border agents throw rocks back


----------



## Wolfmoon

Moonglow said:


> just have the border agents throw rocks back


 
No Thanks we'd rather use bullets.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Agent's shot kills rock thrower at border fence

Dead Man identified:


"Authorities identified him as 40-year-old Tijuana resident Jose Alfredo Yañez Reyes"


----------



## MikeK

RetiredGySgt said:


> I do have a question though? If he was going back into Mexico why arrest him? Drive down the road aways and wait for them to come all the way in then arrest them.


Finally, something I agree with you about.


----------



## MikeK

We should start shooting the sonsabitches who hire undocumented workers.  Because those Americans are the real cause of the problem.  If the illegals couldn't get hired without proper documentation they wouldn't sneak in and the millions already here would go home.  

I have no problem with Mexicans.  Most of those I've known have been decent, hard-working people.  But the Administration's unwillingness to discourage illegal immigration is in fact promoting de facto slavery as well as contributing to the criminal gang problem.

All it will take to solve this problem is issuance of a biometric citizen ID card, which is swipe/addressable like a credit card if necessary, and substantive penalties for hiring anyone without a citizen ID card or a valid work permit.  

Once the ID problem is solved, arresting and deporting illegals will be simplified.


----------



## LilOlLady

1751Texan said:


> Shooting of a illegal alien is a rare occurance...of the proported 500K aliens that cross yearly, almost none are shot.
> 
> The occurance is so rare, that it made it as a topic on this forum.



1824 flag of the Texas Revolutions?????????

http://www.texianlegacy.com/1824flag.html


----------



## LilOlLady

*Assault With A Deadly Weapon *

*An assault with a deadly weapon occurs when an individual is put in fear of bodily harm*. The harm doesn&#8217;t actually have to occur, but if it does, the charge may be changed to *assault and battery*, which means contact occurred even if no injury did. A deadly weapon can obviously include firearms and knives, but even normally innocent objects, such as a bottle, a pencil, *a rock*, and a car, can be *considered deadly weapons if they have the ability to cause harm*. Even using an *unloaded gun*, because it causes fear, may fall into this category. *Hands and feet *are not usually deadly weapons, but kicking or biting an individual may be sufficient for a charge of assault with a deadly weapon because *kicking and biting may cause serious bodily injury*. 

Assault With A Deadly Weapon


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

MikeK said:


> We should start shooting the sonsabitches who hire undocumented workers.  Because those Americans are the real cause of the problem.  If the illegals couldn't get hired without proper documentation they wouldn't sneak in and the millions already here would go home.
> 
> I have no problem with Mexicans.  Most of those I've known have been decent, hard-working people.  But the Administration's unwillingness to discourage illegal immigration is in fact promoting de facto slavery as well as contributing to the criminal gang problem.
> 
> All it will take to solve this problem is issuance of a biometric citizen ID card, which is swipe/addressable like a credit card if necessary, and substantive penalties for hiring anyone without a citizen ID card or a valid work permit.
> 
> Once the ID problem is solved, arresting and deporting illegals will be simplified.



The illegal immigrants themselves are just as much at fault and in the wrong as those who employ them.

Both should be punished for breaking our laws.


----------



## Defiant1

MikeK said:


> We should start shooting the sonsabitches who hire undocumented workers.  Because those Americans are the real cause of the problem.  If the illegals couldn't get hired without proper documentation they wouldn't sneak in and the millions already here would go home.
> 
> I have no problem with Mexicans.  Most of those I've known have been decent, hard-working people.  But the Administration's unwillingness to discourage illegal immigration is in fact promoting de facto slavery as well as contributing to the criminal gang problem.
> 
> All it will take to solve this problem is issuance of a biometric citizen ID card, which is swipe/addressable like a credit card if necessary, and substantive penalties for hiring anyone without a citizen ID card or a valid work permit.
> 
> Once the ID problem is solved, arresting and deporting illegals will be simplified.




Cards can be lost or stolen.  I think tattoos would be a much better solution.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The illegal aliens are brazen because no one has ever challenged them. Not like a self-respecting country should. I think it's time America defended her sovereignty!


----------



## Wolfmoon

Mexico demands probe in migrant killed by US agent

In my opinion, Mickey Mouse the President of Mexico, Pelipe Calderon condemned the Border Patrol agent publically saying, he was appalled by The union representing agents called the triggerman a hero.

Calderon wrote on Twitter that he discussed the killing with U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton at a meeting of regional leaders in Guatemala City. "I demanded punishment for the guilty," he wrote. 

As far as Im concerned the guilty did get punished.

The dead Mexican, Jose Alfredo Yanez, 40, was from Tijuana and worked for a towing company and had an 18 year old pregnant live in. He also has a young child. 

Its fortunate that no border patrol agents were seriously hurt. Shawn Moran a spokesperson for the Border Patrol Union said, the agent likely saved his colleague's life or spared him serious injury. The triggerman has been an agent for three years. 

"The guy's a hero," Moran said, "He's a relatively junior agent, but he showed great poise in dealing with a really bad situation."

*Thanks to all our Brave Men and Women on the border guarding our countries sovereignty!*


----------



## Wolfmoon

We are a Sovereign Nation and when someone or some country challenges that sovereignty they should be shot. 


Thats just the way it is. If you dont like it you can leave and go live in country where the laws better suit you!

.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

RetiredGySgt said:


> LoVE said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would someone be dumb enough to take a rock to a gunfight...that is  not logical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They think they are safe. Our Government just recently convicted 2 border patrol agents for the affront of defending themselves. You can bet the Mexicans know about that and all the times agents are fired or reprimanded for actually doing their job.
Click to expand...


Convicted under the Bush administration, and the prosecution was supported by Rick Perry to.


----------



## Wolfmoon

So, it's Bush's fault?


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Wolfmoon said:


> So, it's Bush's fault?



That Border Patrol Agents and Law Enforcement are concerned when it comes to doing there jobs? Yes, His, and Obama's, And Rick Perry's. At least Bush commuted there sentence, but it does not change the fact that he threw them under the bus.


----------

